# How to resize photos to post them here.



## DangerMouse

I've noticed many members have a hard time posting photos here because of size restrictions. There are many ways to resize photos, using a wide variety of software. Some people have/use Photoshop, Paint Shop Pro, and many others to achieve this. I thought it might be a good idea to offer a couple of different ways here in this thread. One of MY favorites is a free version of Photofiltre. It resizes but also is a full featured "sketcher" and photo editor.

http://photofiltre.en.softonic.com/download

Another way for XP users is this Powertoy image resizer.

http://download.cnet.com/Image-Resiz...-10905400.html

Please feel free to add any that YOU may prefer so new members can help us to help them faster!

Thanks!

DM


----------



## DannyT

here is the powertoy resizer for winXP, it adds the resize image into the right click menu

http://download.cnet.com/Image-Resizer-Powertoy-for-Windows-XP/3000-18487_4-10905400.html

windows 7

http://www.softpedia.com/dyn-postdownload.php?p=137644&t=4&i=1


----------



## Tizzer

For those who do not wish to download one:
http://resizepic.com/

http://www.online-image-editor.com/


----------



## JoJo-Arch

*Use of PowerToy to resize photos*

Hi! -Tried to use PowerToy in Windows 7 and no go. Wouldn't allow to install. I wasn't prepared to operate the system in virtual XP mode (and then I think it would work). I would suggest people take a look at Picasa. I'm sure it can resize and to a lower resolution also. I haven't tried it so don't attack me please. Cheers from the land of OZ. Joe :whistling2:


----------



## JoJo-Arch

*Using Picasa to reduce photosize.*

Hi in my previous post I mentioned maybe Picasa is the way to go. Picasa does have a function where it reduces image size and file size for web blogs and emails. It automatically allows choice of resolution and emails the photo at the same time. I emailed a photo to my own email address and it worked very well. I haven't figured out how to attach this photo to the DIY post as yet. I'll keep you posted when I look into it a bit more. PS; as far as I know, Picasa works on all windows platforms. My system is windows 7 using Picasa 3. Cheeers from the land of OZ. joe:whistling2:


----------



## DangerMouse

http://www.diychatroom.com/f98/how-attach-photo-post-20532/

DM


----------



## JoJo-Arch




----------



## JoJo-Arch

*Rezizing and posting photos*

Hi all, Took Danger Man's advice and posted a photo of crimson parrot as a test. 

First time, it didn't work. Windows, as usual gave a cryptic message of a diagnostic and connection problem, Spent hours trying to get this right to no avail. Then I wondered if the picture was to large to start with, and couldn't be compressed enough. Presto or as we say Eureka, reducing the file size first then attach via the attachment button worked. In fact because I couldn't believe it did work first time, caused the double entry in my post. 

Here's how I did it. I used the free version of Picasa 3 (which works on all windows platforms) to email the photo to a place on my hardisc. This reduced the size down to about 10% of the original size. Then I used the reply post "attach button" (the paper clip), to upload from the spot where I had the photo stored on the hardisc. 

It came in and showed up automatically in the post reply as an attachment. When I submitted it came in as shown in my post above. Note The crimson parrot frequents my bird feeder and birdbath, along with parrakeets, cockatoos, lorrikeets galahs, doves and any other bird wanting a feed, so if yoy love to see native birds in your garden, try out a hanging birdfeeder. The ones I use wwere made in the US and have lasted many years.


----------



## PaliBob

For resizing I use the free Irfanview
http://www.irfanview.com/


----------



## BigJim

I know this thread is a little old but I got a question for Bob or anyone using Irfanview, is there a way to download a copy of their old version, the new version don't seem to work well with XP Pro now, it says I don't have enough color. I do keep my resolution set low because I can't see the small letters but I don't think the resolution has anything to do with it as I tried to set it higher but still no good. Any suggestions?


----------



## PaliBob

Check for the latest Irfanview:

open Irfanview
Click on 'Help'
Click on "Check home page for updates"
 Does the latest version help?


----------



## Jay 78

jiju1943 said:


> ....it says I don't have enough color. I do keep my resolution set low because I can't see the small letters but I don't think the resolution has anything to do with it as I tried to set it higher but still no good. Any suggestions?


I have never used the program you're referring to, but the problem might be your color bit depth. Right click on your desktop, and go to 'Properties'. Click the settings tab, and try increasing 'color quality' to 32-bit, or at least confirm that it's already set there. 

Another thing worth mentioning, if you didn't already know, is that you can adjust font size within your web browser. Hold 'Control' and press the plus or minus key to increase/decrease the font size. Actually, this is more of a zoom feature, as everything on the page gets bigger or smaller, not just the text. Comes in handy sometimes.


----------



## BigJim

PaliBob said:


> Check for the latest Irfanview:
> 
> open Irfanview
> Click on 'Help'
> Click on "Check home page for updates"
> Does the latest version help?


Bob the latest version doesn't work with XP Pro at least not on my PC.

Jay I checked and I am running 32 bit. I have deleted the irfanview now and downloaded Photofiltre that DM put a link to on the thread here, it works great and is easy to use. 

I didn't know about the control + to increase or decrease the fonts, I usually click control and just scroll. I may go and set my resolution higher and see if the control scroll will work, if so that will solve one of my problems.

Thanks fellows, I appreciate your help.

I tried setting my resolution higher and hitting control then scrolling, it did make the fonts on the page larger but my icons stayed small.


----------



## qualls6

Why is it that this forum needs you to reduce the pics before posting? I post on another forum that has the same appearance as this one and the file size restrictions are the same yet it will take a large file size that you upload and automatically reduce it.


----------



## sherab

*Here's a quick way to resize online..*

Go to
http://pixlr.com/editor

Open image from computer
From the pulldown menus at the top select 
Image->Image Size
Select "800" for width (for example. You need to select height, it will constrain to the correct proportions)
File->Save
Change the name to something u can remember..

Pixlr is like having photoshop online.


----------



## notmrjohn

http://www.picresize.com/ Very easy to use.
Quick resize by 25 50 or 75% smaller, ( note reducing *by* 75% results in pic 25% size *of* original) or custom size by width or height or maximum Kilobytes. Also cropping and some resolution changes. Change format jpg to others and vice versa
Renames pic by putting rsz_ infront of original name

For posting a pic from web, tool or fitting for example, Big boxes etc websites have small but usually clear pics. Or use Google images, scroll over small image and copy pop up. 

Often too wide a pic changes format of thread, resulting in wide lines of copy, requiring scrolling side to side. I've heard that some people make short, to the point posts, so there is nol need to scroll. There are some that make long rambling posts, wandering from here to there, half way back again, bringing up all sorts of off topic and off the wall things, when the topic is how to get something off the floor not the wall. And wasn't that a pretty picture of the parrot? And scrolling back and forth on one of those can make a person dizzy and they fall off their chair and they can't keep track of what is being said, as if they were even interested or as if it were important in the first place. So don't post big wide pictures. Or teeny little ones either cause my eyes are not what they used to be. In fact they never were.


----------



## ChrisKilbourn

You can also use a software named paint.net. Just download it form the net and resize it to post it here.


----------



## del schisler

notmrjohn said:


> http://www.picresize.com/ Very easy to use.
> Quick resize by 25 50 or 75% smaller, ( note reducing *by* 75% results in pic 25% size *of* original) or custom size by width or height or maximum Kilobytes. Also cropping and some resolution changes. Change format jpg to others and vice versa
> Renames pic by putting rsz_ infront of original name
> 
> For posting a pic from web, tool or fitting for example, Big boxes etc websites have small but usually clear pics. Or use Google images, scroll over small image and copy pop up.
> 
> Often too wide a pic changes format of thread, resulting in wide lines of copy, requiring scrolling side to side. I've heard that some people make short, to the point posts, so there is nol need to scroll. There are some that make long rambling posts, wandering from here to there, half way back again, bringing up all sorts of off topic and off the wall things, when the topic is how to get something off the floor not the wall. And wasn't that a pretty picture of the parrot? And scrolling back and forth on one of those can make a person dizzy and they fall off their chair and they can't keep track of what is being said, as if they were even interested or as if it were important in the first place. So don't post big wide pictures. Or teeny little ones either cause my eyes are not what they used to be. In fact they never were.


this will change the size and keep image the same, i have used it for yrs now work's fine, if you down load it i can tell you where to go and resize? also you can fix the color and sharpness ,and brightness and contrast also http://www.irfanview.com/


----------



## r0ckstarr

del schisler said:


> this will change the size and keep image the same, i have used it for yrs now work's fine, if you down load it i can tell you where to go and resize? also you can fix the color and sharpness ,and brightness and contrast also http://www.irfanview.com/


I can agree. I used to use that one wayyyyyy back in 2003, and it does the job.


----------



## gma2rjc

Is there a decent program for Mac that re-sizes photos?


----------



## BigJim

Barb, Keith has a mac, he may know.


----------



## TheEplumber

gma2rjc said:


> Is there a decent program for Mac that re-sizes photos?


I just asked my wife- the mac owner in the family.
She suggested pic monkey. Say's it's a free online editor


----------



## gma2rjc

Thank you Eplumber. And please thank your wife for me. 

Thank you too Jim. I'll ask him what he uses. 

Barb


----------



## iamrfixit

Preview is included as part of Mac OSX and works great. This is the default program to open most image files on your mac. Just open your image and go to the tools menu at the top and select "Adjust Size". 

It gives you a few options for standard image sizes or you can make it a custom size by pixels, percent, inches or metric and in the bottom pane shows the original image size and the resulting size after you make the changes.


----------



## Fix'n it

i don't have to resize any pics to post them here. the forum software does it for me.


----------



## creeper

I just resize them before they even leave the device (android) Just makes for easier management and one step less


----------



## wolfd

I use Paint.net it is also a feature rich photo editor, has lots of available plug ins and tutorials and its is free (donations recommended).

http://www.getpaint.net/download.html


----------



## twcinnh

What is the recommended size?

Regards,

Tom


----------



## oldrivers

100 kb , width 800 x height 600 maximum .


----------



## kwikfishron

Not to long ago there were some changes made here and now the system automatically re-sizes pictures.


----------



## alexjoe

What is exactly the size of the Photos.


----------



## Fix'n it

kwikfishron said:


> Not to long ago there were some changes made here and now the system automatically re-sizes pictures.





Fix'n it said:


> i don't have to resize any pics to post them here. the forum software does it for me. 01-01-2014, 07:27 AM


used to take smaller pics, just so i can post em on here. but it was a drag not seeing a bigger pics in my albums. only big pics now.


----------



## Unskilled

I wish I had seen this before compressing them in MSpaint.


----------



## Darcy1718

thanx for this resizepic.com

most other links are blocked by antivirus(


----------



## GrayHair

Size matters (but so does quality). Anything to be uploaded, I always save in the .PNG (Portable Network Graphics) format; raster based, good for online use and lossless compression with decent file size. PNG has become my default filetype.

Below are the filetype choices in Paint Dot Net 4.0.6 on Win7.






​ 
Just for grins, I also saved the image above as a BMP and a JPG. That comparison is below. Top to bottom; BMP, JPG, PNG. :smile:


----------



## alensmith

sherab said:


> Go to
> http://pixlr.com/editor
> 
> Open image from computer
> From the pulldown menus at the top select
> Image->Image Size
> Select "800" for width (for example. You need to select height, it will constrain to the correct proportions)
> File->Save
> Change the name to something u can remember..
> 
> Pixlr is like having photoshop online.


I love pixlr, But i don't know why in many country it is not opening, And also they have now started hiding some good feature under there paid version Hence i started using one new editor which is same like pixlr, and also one of the best Online Photoshop Free alternative same like pixlr, the good part is that it has all pixlr paid feature in there free version. The most i like it's ready made feature button which we can directly apply on pics and also a GIF file creator as a Bonus. You can also use toolpic Editor


----------



## Palladini

You Can go to - vodahost.com/web-hosting-usefoul-resources/ and download Pix Resizer. I have been using this piece of software for over 10 years now


----------



## aveedog

good info


----------



## CraftsmanVilla

For the Mac users:

Step 1: Open picture in Preview

Step 2: Choose Tools-Adjust Size

Step 3: Change top right drop down box to pixels

Step 4: Adjust the width only. (It automatically sizes the height so the picture doesn't look like one of those fun mirrors at a carnival. It will also state the percentage of original and give you the kb size. It also saves automatically)

Step 5: Post pic!

**Sometimes I get lucky with their orientation, sometimes I have to give rotate them 360 to get them to post right side up.**


----------



## pwindre

Tizzer said:


> For those who do not wish to download one:
> http://resizepic.com/
> 
> http://www.online-image-editor.com/


They are so easy to use. Thanks


----------



## Flannel Guy DIY

i was searching like crazy to figure out why I could not post a youtube video in here. I am bookmarking this photo thread


----------



## leenabug

im not allowed to post pics. So you have to have a certain number of posts before allowed to do that?


----------

